# ID this moss



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Let me know if this looks familiar to anyone.

Emerged growth.









Submerged growth.









The submerged growth for the moss is large (at least twice the size of the emerged growth). It's another native of California and comes from frigid waters. Water where it came from is rather still, but is bone chilling cold. Here's a shot of where it came from (it's from the spring which sits above this).


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do not know what moss it is...does not look like any I have seen...I want some...


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks good, but have no idea


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't have any idea what that is. I'd suggest finding a local bryologist. A university might be a good place to start.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

It's heading out of the country later on today for ID.


----------

